# Ретролистез L5. Консультация



## DmitryL (11 Окт 2018)

Доброго времени суток!

На днях поставили диагноз Ретролистез на 2мм(снимки и заключение прилагаются)

Дальше был сеанс у невролога, где мне сказали, что можно делать(ЛФК, плавать, снизить нагрузку на позвоночник), ну и более ничего, до тех пор пока ноги не начнут отказывать или не начнутся любые другие сопутствующие симптомы.

Вопросы:

- Хотелось бы на 100% убедиться в поставленом диагнозе(т.к. я понимаю, что данный процесс он необратим), как это можно сделать?

- Что из ЛФК можно делать, чтобы облегчить жизнь позвоночнику и замедлить динамику процесса?

Коротко о себе:

29 лет, веду достаточно активный образ жизни, занимаюсь спортом.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (11 Окт 2018)

А зачем делали снимки.
Ретролистез 2 мм, это как давление в шинах не 2.5, а 2.3 БАР.
Вы это заметите?


----------



## DmitryL (12 Окт 2018)

На снимки отправил невролог, так как был временный дискоморт в области поясницы, который прошел в течение недели.

Ок, судя по Вашему комментарию, это крайне незаметное/незначительное изменение.

Но тем не менее, хотелось бы понять, как предотвратить дальнейшего смещения + что можно делать, чтобы укрепить/закрепить положение этого позваонка?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (12 Окт 2018)

Тему про правильное поведение при боли в спине нашли?


----------



## DmitryL (12 Окт 2018)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Тему про правильное поведение при боли в спине нашли?



Буду благодарен, если скините ссылку.

+ вопрос, начал делать упражнения, которые нашел (на ютубе + по совету мануального терапевта) для укрепления мышц кора, приводящих, средней и малой ягодичной и др. в области таза и поясницы (до этого регулярно тренировался, но подобные упражнению + растяжку не делал) и второй день, временами, появляется дискомфорт в правой ноге (в области правой стопы при хотьбе), стоит придавать этому значение?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (12 Окт 2018)

Профилактика боли в спине


DmitryL написал(а):


> ... появляется дискомфорт в правой ноге (в области правой стопы при хотьбе), стоит придавать этому значение?


Скорее местная проблема, стопы, но тут врач ортопед может определить точно.


----------



## DmitryL (12 Окт 2018)

@Доктор Ступин, спасибо Вам!


----------

